
Ask HN: This may be off-topic, but have you lost a lot of weight? - RikNieu
I hope this kind of thread is acceptable here. If it&#x27;s not, mods please removed it.<p>I have a blog&#x2F;website-thing on the side, a weight-loss motivational site similar to Reddit&#x27;s &#x2F;r&#x2F;progresspics. This is purely a passion project(I&#x27;m struggling with getting my body in a decent shape as well). I really think that that sub is priceless, but I want to try improve on it&#x27;s concept and keep my posts more information-dense and action-orientated.<p>I&#x27;m also using the site as self-education project for learning how to build an audience, nailing down exactly what an audience wants, and about content creation in general.<p>So to get to my questions;<p>* Do you visit weight loss motivational sites like &#x2F;r&#x2F;progress pics?<p>* What do you hope to learn&#x2F;find there?<p>* What don&#x27;t you want to see?<p>* Do you have some advice for me in general on how to create a site that will help people with their weight-loss attempts? How can I approach the site in a way that would be most beneficial to the people looking for advice and inspiration.
======
wayn3
the single most important thing you can do in your effort to lose weight is to
rent a ral medicine book on endocrinology. not some bullshit. a real book that
university students and practitioners refer to.

all you need to know about metabolism will be laid out in the first 30 pages.
but read the whole thing. everything the media wants you to believe is the
polar opposite of reality. read a real book. lose your weight. you need zero
exercise to lose weight (it will help, obviously, but it is absolutely not
required).

since you want to know about how to help other people with that information -
explain it in plain terms.

specifically, you want to understand what adenosine triphosphate (ATP) is,
does, and how macronutrients turn into it.

the other piece of information you really need is that 90%+ of your daily
energy consumption goes towards thermogenesis (making sure your body stays
warm), assuming an average lifestyle.

your body has a daily need for about 100g carbs. thats why you are absolutely
addicted to them. because if you dont get them, you DIE (over time. you dont
die immediately, theres plenty of storage in your muscles and liver and other
places). intentionally dropping your carb intake below 100grams will make
weightloss happen.

not eating carbs can be hard, until you understand that you can eat an almost
infinite amount of chicken breast instead. for example. season it. eat it with
a side of cancer sauce if you have to. the cancer sauce may not be the most
healthy choice of food, but its less deadly than a heart attack at 35.

you can make a burger out of slices of protein bread, chicken breast, cucumber
and some ketchup if you have. takes two minutes and wont taste worse than
anything mcdonalds puts out.

anything else barely matters. this is your 80/20\. If you want to have a
decent exercise routine, head over to stronglifts.com and do that program. its
free.

------
DrScump
I lost about 120 pounds (~55kg) over about a 19-month span in 1999-2000 via
keto dieting.

That's long before Reddit existed, the Usenet newsgroup alt.support.diet.low-
carb (and its parent) were the online equivalent back then.

I guess some people find pics helpful, but my thought process at the time was
that the _last_ thing I wanted to do was look at myself; in retrospect, it
would have been useful to have done so. (I documented diet and workouts rather
than measurements and appearance, as I was seeking a reproducible "formula"
for success. Biology is not that simple or objective, however.)

------
richardboegli
Yes I have lost a lot of weight and I wrote a book about it.

My Weight Loss Story: 40kg in 40 Weeks Without Exercise (90lb in 9 months)

[http://40in40book.com](http://40in40book.com)

~~~
iends
It's been more than 2 years since you've released this book, are you still
around 175, or has the weight creeped back in?

